# Dock : Enlever la réflexion



## Mister O. (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un dock et l'ai installé avec LeoardDocks. Le problème est qu'il possède des zones transparentes, qui laissent apparaître une sorte de "miroir" qui reflète les fenêtres et le bureau comme ça (on voit un petit triangle orange qui est en fait le reflet de la page web) :

Voir la pièce jointe 20579


Y a-t-il un moyen d'enlever cette réflexion (et avoir de la transparence) ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

Mirage mais là le dock est en 2D, où alors tu créés toi même ton fond de dock.


----------



## Mister O. (5 Avril 2009)

Le problème c'est que Mirage me supprime TOUT ^^

Je pourrais mettre un fond mais le but était que ce soit transparent...

Merci quand même 

D'autres solutions ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

Alors comme dit dans mon post, tu dois créer un fond en .psd transparent. Regarde si cela fait ton bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Ou utiliser Tinkertool.


----------



## Mister O. (5 Avril 2009)

Je ne comprends pas bien comment je dois utiliser ces fichiers...

Si ça peut vous éclairer voici mon fichier source :

Voir la pièce jointe 20580


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

Tu utilise CandyBar en version demo. et tu remplace chaque image du dock par celle que je t'ai envoyé.


----------



## Mister O. (6 Avril 2009)

Il me reste toujours le miroir...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

As-tu essayé avec Tinkertool ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Avril 2009)

Mister O. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai créé un dock et l'ai installé avec LeoardDocks. Le problème est qu'il possède des zones transparentes, qui laissent apparaître une sorte de "miroir" qui reflète les fenêtres et le bureau comme ça (on voit un petit triangle orange qui est en fait le reflet de la page web) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour

J'utilise un Dock dont le fond est totalement invisible ainsi que la réflexion des icônes.

Va voir ce site si c'est le genre de modifications que tu recherche.

http://www.usingmac.com/2007/11/8/leopard-invisible-dock-and-black-dock

@+


----------



## Mister O. (6 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai essayé avec Tinkertool sans résultat (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé la bonne commande). Le site envoyé montre un dock invisible (avec toujours le reflet des icônes au passage).

Je ne veux pas un Dock invisible mais un Dock sans effet de reflet.


----------



## Fìx (6 Avril 2009)

Mister O. a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> J'ai essayé avec Tinkertool sans résultat (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé la bonne commande). Le site envoyé montre un dock invisible (avec toujours le reflet des icônes au passage).
> 
> Je ne veux pas un Dock invisible mais un Dock sans effet de reflet.




Et avec Superdocker? 

Moi j'ai justement rencontré, ce que j'considérai comme un problème, l'absence de réflexion suite à l'installation de certains dock présents sur leur site... (ICI)


----------



## Mister O. (6 Avril 2009)

L'absence de réflexion était due au fait que les fichiers scurve étaient complètement opaques et ne laissaient pas transparaître le "miroir".

Mon Dock est lui aussi opaque mais a une forme de trapèze arrondi, et donc les angles laissent apparaître cette surface réfléchissante...

J'aimerais bien l'éradiquer ^^


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Mirage (...)


Installé et désinstallé 2 fois. :hein:
Dommage car mon Dock (positionné à droite) était bien transparent mais il reste les 2 coins arrondis et un dossier qui dépasse largement du Dock. 



 <- Clic


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Installé et désinstallé 2 fois. :hein:
> Dommage car mon Dock (positionné à droite) était bien transparent mais il reste les 2 coins arrondis et un dossier qui dépasse largement du Dock.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux en faire part au developpeur de Mirage, c'est un gars qui fera le nécessaire pour régler ton problème. Il faut juste que tu saches t'exprimer en anglais et tu va là pour expliquer ton problème.


----------



## nemo77 (19 Avril 2009)

Désactiver l'effet miroir du Dock

dans une fenêtre Terminal entrer :

defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES killall Dock


Réactiver l'effet mirroir du Dock

dans une fenêtre Terminal entrer :

defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean NO killall Dock


----------

